# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  در خواست دایره المعارف فیزیک.

## math1378

خواستم ببینم دایره المعارف فیزیک را از کجا میتونم گیر بیارم؟

----------

